# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Zwanger door vingeren

## ptu2011

ik heb een paar dagen geleden een meisje gevingerd. daarvoor had ik in mij broek gezeten omdat mijn onderbroek irritant zat. ik ben niet over mijn eikel gegaan en ook niet klaargekomen daarvoor. we hadden beide kleren aan en daarna had ik haar gevingerd. ik had geen nat aan mijn hand en ik ben langs haar broek gegaan met mijn vingers. daarna had ik haar niet diep gevingerd. 

ik maak mij er heel druk over of ze zwanger is of niet
kan iemand mij antwoord geven??
danku

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Ptu2011,

Zoals je in meerdere topics hier op het forum kunt lezen is het onmogelijk om op zo'n manier zwanger te raken. Voor een zwangerschap moet je echt gemeenschap gehad hebben.

Je geeft zelf aan dat er geen sprake is van voorvocht/klaarkomen dus er zijn zoiezo ookal geen zaadcellen in haar buurt gekomen. Dus er is geen rede voor paniek!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## ptu2011

bedankt. is zaadvocht eigenlijk altijd zichtbaar of voelbaar op je handen?? 
mvg

----------


## Sylvia93

> bedankt. is zaadvocht eigenlijk altijd zichtbaar of voelbaar op je handen?? 
> mvg


Wat jij bedoeld is eigenlijk hetzelfde als sperma, dus het is zoiezo zichtbaar én voelbaar  :Wink:

----------


## Kriss

maar mijn buik voelt wel anders dan normaal, een beetje opgezet ofzo.. Gespannen

----------

